# Salt water fly fishing: Fly and line issues



## moretsky99 (Jul 19, 2014)

I scored a brand new in-the-case Redfly 905/6 9' #5 in the neighbor's trash of all places. I've always wanted to try my hand at fly fishing, so here I am. 

There's no line on the reel. I've looked a bit on-line seems like I should get a #5 line which seems a bit light for salt water, but my reading says I should match the line to the rod. Correct? 

I'll also need some kind of fly(s) for fishing from an area like Naval Live Oaks. Looking for confirmation and suggestions. 

I was appalled at the high price of line. Why? Do I really need to spend in excess of $50 to try this? 

I'm a newbie here so go easy on me. And I've never fly fished before. Looking forward to doing some fishing. 

Will mullet take a fly? 

Allen


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

moretsky99 said:


> I scored a brand new in-the-case Redfly 905/6 9' #5 in the neighbor's trash of all places. I've always wanted to try my hand at fly fishing, so here I am.
> 
> It was in the trash for a reason
> 
> ...


Allen, go buy 100yds of 20# backing and a WF6F line. For your leader, use 5' of 20# mono tied to the fly line, and add a 3' section of 12# mono to that. Tie your fly straight to the 12#. 

seaducers, deceivers and BEAD CHAIN clousers to start. No lead eyes.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Get a cheap floating line*

Get one that matches your rod then learn to cast. Buy a couple of foam spiders and beat up on Bluegills for a few days before hitting the salt. You'll gain confidence from catching Bluegills and have fun at the same time

Stay away from Clousers and other heavily weighted flies, especially on that light rod.

The red and white Seaducer will do you well. I like Seaducers in Chartreuse and white and red/yellow with gold flash. Stick with flies around #2. Much bigger will overload your rod/line and result in bad casts.

Use a leader no longer than 7' to start with.

Try to cast at 20, 30, and 40'. You won't need to cast further most of the time. I've caught lots of Red with 20 foot casts. The smaller flies cast a lot better than bigger ones. Sparse ties are good. Too much material makes the fly fly.

Stick with feathers and hair to start with. Synthetics look cool but are often harder to cast.

I'd certainly not buy an expensive line for a rod that came out of a trash can.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

My personal opinion for a beginner would be one line heavier...in this case a #6. It seems to me it will load the road more effectively and one of the the keys to becoming a good caster is loading the rod properly. Just my humble opinion.

By the way, I'm not a golfer but when you say you got the rod out of the trash can it reminds me of an old golf joke.

A guy went to a pro to take lessons. After watching him hit some balls the pro told the guy he needed to cut his shafts by about three inches. The golfer asked if that would really help his swing. The pro said "No...but they'll fit in the trash can better that way!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

You will need to cast further than 20' most of the time. For every fish you catch at 20', There are 10 more that wont let you that close. There is no better weapon on the water than an 80' cast. Too many people start out listening to this, and do nothing but practice bad habits because someone told them, "you don't need to worry about distance." Do yourself a favor before muscle memory sets in, and learn to throw a proper loop.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

You got to start somewhere and short is usually it, at least for a few days. 

I can't imagine anyone who sticks w/it in the salt not wanting to eventually throw tight loops and max distance, it's common sense that if you can cover more water you can get more hook-ups and it's just fun casting when you get decent at it :yes:!

I also like stepping up one line wt., especially on a fast rod.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Plenty of good information already, but eventually you might want to try the surf and when you do intermediate line is my preference. Here is a link for some line on sale.
I've been using it on my #7 and works good, especially for the price
http://www.albrightflyfish.com/house-intermediate-lines.html


----------



## moretsky99 (Jul 19, 2014)

Gentlemen,
Thanks so much for all the tips. Please I just want to clarify a couple of things.
I will go buy 100yds of 20# backing and a WF6F line. For your leader, use 5' of 20# mono tied to the fly line, and add a 3' section of 12# mono to that. Tie your fly straight to the 12#. 


*1. When fly fishing in salt water is it necessary to have 3 sections of line? What's the science behind this, please?* 

I will buy The red and white Seaducer will do you well. I like Seaducers in Chartreuse and white and red/yellow with gold flash. Stick with flies around #2. Stick with feathers and hair to start with. Synthetics look cool but are often harder to cast.

Special thanks to SupremeHair for the WEB site selling reasonably priced line.

2. Can I buy these on-line? If not where in the general GB/Pensacola area?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

You are going to love fly fishing if you get into it. My best advice (if at all possible) is either find a buddy who knows how to fly fish and have him/her get you started off right. If that isn't possible a couple of lessons are money well spent.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

you can use a leader that is just one piece if you want, but the 20# butt section and 12# tip will roll over decent and land softer than a single piece of 20#. Usually leaders are made up of more sections, this is just a starter course for you though. If you are referring to the 3 parts as backing, line and leader, well.....yeah you need all 3. You cant tie a fly to fly line, it looks about the size of weed eater line and fish see it a mile away, thats why you need a leader. Most flylines are 90-100 ft long. Cheap ones are around 60ft sometimes. That isnt very far. If the fish runs, there goes a $90 fly line. The backing fills your reel with a smaller diameter line that gives you the yardage you need to catch fish. Always make sure that there is a sopt on your leader weaker than the backing. In this example, the 12# section of your leader will break before the 20# backing. This is important. A big fish that tears into your backing and then breaks you off will only take your fly instead of your fly and your expensive fly line.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

When I started out I bought flies (cheap) from http://www.bigyflyco.com they hold up decent and they have a decent choices for in the salt pretty sure they have that Seducer also. Quick service as well!! Later you'll want to learn to tie your own :yes:.

I tie leaders using blood knots starting w/ a 40# butt then 30#-20#-15# in equal length section ending up w/a total of 8'-10' leader add shock tippet to that depending on target species. This turns over good and lays out nicely and the 15# should break before my backing @ #20 if need be.


Your Science Q? Backing, fly line, leader?#1 Backing gives you more line to fight a running fish as the #2 fly line which makes your cast is typically only 90'-100', backing also keeps has your f-line coiling around a larger circle than just the arbor which will help some when casting as it comes off the reel. Of course leader helps w/stealth just like any fishing line. I hope this made some sense.

PS apparently TF and I were typing at the same time he finished sooner, not trying change anything he said here.


----------



## moretsky99 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm ordering the line on the Internet, thanks Supremehair. 

Where in the area or on-line can I get the rest of the equipment? The flies. I assume the leader is just WallMart type line.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

I got to this kinda late, but if you haven't ordered line yet another good low priced line the the Scientific Angler "Headstart" line for ~ $40. It is a weight forward, floating line with a relatively short, heavy head. It was designed to help folks start casting, but is actually a really good line for short, quick casts (i.e. sight fishing) because it loads easily.

This line is usually in the fly shop at Bass Pro in Spanish Fort (& probably Destin). You can also pick up a selection of flies there.

Another tip: check out this fly club FLYFISHERS OF NORTHWEST FLORIDA http://www.flyfishpensacola.com/ they meet and work on casting sometimes - good chance to pick up pointers


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I am late to the program as well but you can get a 5 or 6wt WF line at Walmart for less than $20 and it will work just fine. Wind is your enemy so you can even drop down to a straight leader of 5 to 6' of maybe 12 or 15# mono. Seaducers are difficult to cast if tied properly with the tail splayed. They are great flies but may be quite difficult to cast on a 5wt with any wind at all. Get some streamlined flies such as schminows and glass minnows. Much easier to cast. Smaller gurglers for the surface will also work. I have no idea abouit that rod so I can not recommend line wt but I would personally start with a 5wt line. A 5wt is not an ideal rod for a beginner in the salt. A 7wt or even an 8 or 9 would be better but free is free and If you find that you like throwing a fly I am sure you will want to size up shortly. 5 wt is great for lady fish if the wind will cooperate. Heavier line and rods will make it easier to fight the wind. I love the fly and never fish anything else anymore. Good luck. If I can help anymore just contact me.


----------



## moretsky99 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ditz and Tat - thanks so much. I called to get the line at the WEB site, but was put off by the shipping charge. I tried the GB WallMart, but couldn't find the line there. I'll try one of the Pensacola WallMarts. 
That BassPro is that the one off I10?


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

sorry...I probably should have said that the lines can be ordered on line from walmart. 3 days will usually get it to your nearest store with no shipping charges. :thumbsup:


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

You might want to go to the library and find some books on fly fishing and check out some youtube videos as well. I get a lot of stuff off ebay at great savings for fly fishing.
Lefty Kreh's book Fly Fishing Salt Water is a great source of info too.
AND keep a sense of humor while learning casting and you might want to pinch our barbs down.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

the net is a wonderful source of info. Google sexyloops.......I learned to double haul there after many years of reading books. Sexyloops brought it all together in about an hour. There is a wealth of information there on casting, fishing, and fly tying. :thumbsup:


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

OK for all your local flyfishing needs go to DIZZY LIZZY Bait and Tackle off of cervantes. He has materials, flies, vices , etc, and knowledge. AN occasional flyfisherman can be seen there. Also in OBA go to Sams one stop same stuff, and SEE Chris V.... In Fairhope the Churchmouse is way better than Bass Pro and less on price.


----------

